# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  kayak en los pantanos extremeños

## bellotero

Hola queria saber si alguien sabe, si se puede hacer kayak en el embalse de la serena , puerto peña, zujar o cijara o si hay que pedir un permiso, si es asi donde tengo que dirigirme.

saludos  :Smile:

----------

